# Egress Balconies IBC SECTION1021



## sergoodo (Mar 4, 2017)

Building has all required exits, plus; exiting is possible from balcony. Does IBC SECTION 1021 apply to a balcony that is not a required exit?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 4, 2017)

If it is not required, and does not have signage indicating it is an exit, it is merely an exterior door.


----------



## RLGA (Mar 6, 2017)

What is the occupant load of the balcony? If it requires more than two exits per Table 1015.1, then the stair from the balcony is a required exit and must comply with 1021.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 6, 2017)

Please indicate location of balcony.


----------



## RLGA (Mar 6, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Please indicate location of balcony.


See level ("L2") plan -- area indicated as 80 feet long is balcony, but should also include the outdoor area between the lobby and the exterior stair.


----------



## sergoodo (Mar 6, 2017)

RLGA said:


> What is the occupant load of the balcony? If it requires more than two exits per Table 1015.1, then the stair from the balcony is a required exit and must comply with 1021.



There us no occupant load for this area, not occupied....like a sidewalk, adjacent to the building, does not have an occupant load.


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2017)

sergoodo said:


> There us no occupant load for this area, not occupied....like a sidewalk, adjacent to the building, does not have an occupant load.




So level two, is street level?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 6, 2017)

sergoodo said:


> There us no occupant load for this area, not occupied....like a sidewalk, adjacent to the building, does not have an occupant load.


I beg to differ. Egress from a balcony is not similar to a sidewalk, since a balcony's egress is restricted to what the building provides. It is an outdoor area subject to Section 1004.5. If the roof projects over the balcony, then the area of the balcony is included in the gross floor area of the story and is subject to applicable occupant loads per Table 1004.1.2.


----------



## sergoodo (Mar 6, 2017)

The roof does not project over this area.  If barriers are added blocking off access the Lobby exit then egress would need to be provided, 1021 would apply.  Chapter 10 controls "design, construction, and arrangement of means of egress components".  Below is updated plan clarification showing exit out front to the street.   Exits from the P level also have egress path to public way.  I interpret that the layout below complies, and if the barriers are removed then 1021 does not apply.  Removing the barriers does not make the balcony area less safe.  I appreciate all the comments and insight.


----------



## steveray (Mar 6, 2017)

Is it one balcony or 4? I agree with Ron that a typical balcony would have an occupant load. Your situation is not clear...


----------



## sergoodo (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes, the second diagram shows 4 balconies which a means of egress is to be provided per 1021...due to the barriers.


----------



## steveray (Mar 6, 2017)

The balconies can egress back into the building, so that seems OK, but OL is important for door swing vs. slider and 1 MOE or more...


----------



## sergoodo (Mar 6, 2017)

steveray said:


> The balconies can egress back into the building, so that seems OK, but OL is important for door swing vs. slider and 1 MOE or more...


Thanks SteveRay, I am interested in the removal of the barriers and a consensus on the thought that any doors out to the area are just an exterior door (as FatBoy posted). 

 With barriers removed, the area is not an egress component and CH10 does not apply.


----------



## steveray (Mar 6, 2017)

Everything is egress with very limited exception....A big balcony might require 2 MOE. They might also be allowed to go back into the building, but I would really need some more info to determine compliance...

1015.1 Exits or exit access doorways from spaces. Two
exits or exit access doorways from any space shall be provided
where one of the following conditions exists:


----------



## sergoodo (Mar 6, 2017)

steveray said:


> Everything is egress with very limited exception....A big balcony might require 2 MOE. They might also be allowed to go back into the building, but I would really need some more info to determine compliance...
> 
> 1015.1 Exits or exit access doorways from spaces. Two
> exits or exit access doorways from any space shall be provided
> where one of the following conditions exists:




Agreed, but I would have to add...any space "with an occupancy".  If this balcony space is on the 10th floor with an unconcentrated assembly load <50 occupants, 1 exit would be required from the space + all the exits required from the building,  1021 actually applies to balconies used for egress purposes (one of the 3 means of egress parts/components) 1021 would not apply to a balcony on the 10th floor, it could be an "observation deck"

Where-as, if the barriers are removed as shown in 1st image posted, there is no occupancy and this space is not used for egress purposes....Is it a court? ....@ level of discharge...bound on 3 sides....


----------



## RLGA (Mar 7, 2017)

Every occupiable space has an occupant load and, in most cases, every outdoor area that can be accessed by building occupants has an occupant load. If used for egress purposes, then it is an egress balcony and is as much a part of the gross floor area as the interior corridor and must comply with the requirements for egress balconies. However, since it isn't covered by the extension of the roof, then it wouldn't be part of the gross floor area by definition and, thus, may not have an occupant load. If the egress balcony is wider than is required for egress purposes (i.e., 36" or 44" as applicable), then it could likely be considered as a gathering area and subject to a separate occupant load.


----------



## sergoodo (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks to all...Batting .500 for this project's balconies...fixed & all safe now.


----------

